# How to extend initial entry date?



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all
I have skilled regional sponsored 489 visa Qld.I have already visited Australia.But, my wife and kid still have to visit Australia in order to validate their visa.But, we need more time due to family issues.So, I was thinking Is there any way out to extend their Initial entry date? Please help asap.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No reason could extend the IED into Australia except Pregnancy of an applicant.





rahulsingh$ said:


> Hi all
> I have skilled regional sponsored 489 visa Qld.I have already visited Australia.But, my wife and kid still have to visit Australia in order to validate their visa.But, we need more time due to family issues.So, I was thinking Is there any way out to extend their Initial entry date? Please help asap.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read this excerpt from "*Australian Embassy Germany website*".


************************************

ALL such visas are issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this *INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances*. 


All migrants are required to make their initial entry to Australia within the validity of their medicals and police clearances and there are NO exceptions to this whatsoever. 


Not complying with the initial entry condition would render your visa liable to cancellation and if you still wished to migrate, you would have to apply for a new migration visa. You are not required to migrate to Australia before the initial entry date, although of course you may, but you are required to make at least one entry to Australia in whatever capacity you choose before the initial entry date expires.

************************************


*REF:* *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*





Jeeten#80 said:


> No reason could extend the IED into Australia except Pregnancy of an applicant.





rahulsingh$ said:


> Hi all
> I have skilled regional sponsored 489 visa Qld.I have already visited Australia.But, my wife and kid still have to visit Australia in order to validate their visa.But, we need more time due to family issues.So, I was thinking Is there any way out to extend their Initial entry date? Please help asap.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Simple answer : No. 

'Family issues' is not a reasonable reason to change Initial Entry Date.

Girl Aussie


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> Hi all
> I have skilled regional sponsored 489 visa Qld.I have already visited Australia.But, my wife and kid still have to visit Australia in order to validate their visa.But, we need more time due to family issues.So, I was thinking Is there any way out to extend their Initial entry date? Please help asap.


Hi Rahul

I ve seen a couple of cases recently where DIBP has extended or to be exact lifted the initial entry condition for the visa holder. The reason was that their IED was too short.
Usually IED is not extended until there are some exceptional circumstances. You can request DIBP to extend their IED. They may refuse your request but it wont harm you in any case.

Regards


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> I ve seen a couple of cases recently where DIBP has extended or to be exact lifted the initial entry condition for the visa holder. The reason was that their IED was too short.
> Usually IED is not extended until there are some exceptional circumstances. You can request DIBP to extend their IED. They may refuse your request but it wont harm you in any case.
> ...


Makes sense! No harm even if there are 5% chances of success.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

kettlerope said:


> Makes sense! No harm even if there are 5% chances of success.


Except they will not usually give you an answer until a week or two before the deadline...make it hard to scramble to get tickets if there is a possibility of making the cut.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The only situation I've heard of getting the IED extended was when the visa holder had booked their travel and ended up in hospital due to an emergency medical situation which prevented them from being able to travel. This was a word of mouth story though, so not 100% sure the facts are correct. But other than perhaps something that serious, they do not extend the date. I also believe you must wait until after the date has passed before asking for an extension (based on a post from a migration agent).


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Apart from pregnancy and natural calamity, I do not think IED can be extended.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'd be surprised if pregnancy was considered sufficient reason to extend the IED. You're pregnant for 9 months which gives ample time to make a trip to validate your visa. There's only a reasonably short period near the end of the pregnancy when you can't travel.


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

*Need some info for IED*



babajani said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> I ve seen a couple of cases recently where DIBP has extended or to be exact lifted the initial entry condition for the visa holder. The reason was that their IED was too short.
> Usually IED is not extended until there are some exceptional circumstances. You can request DIBP to extend their IED. They may refuse your request but it wont harm you in any case.
> ...


Hi my IED is too short. Granted visa on 21 July 2017 and IED is 06 Aug 2017.
Its very difficult to make this trip with my family at such a short notice.

How can I contact the department to extend IED? As you mentioned, you knew some cases where it was done. I need some contact number as mails are never replied by them.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashrathore said:


> Hi my IED is too short. Granted visa on 21 July 2017 and IED is 06 Aug 2017.
> Its very difficult to make this trip with my family at such a short notice.
> 
> How can I contact the department to extend IED? As you mentioned, you knew some cases where it was done. I need some contact number as mails are never replied by them.


Calling from overseas is not an option anymore, or if there is one, I've heard it takes a long time for someone to answer the phone (an automated message apparently plays for about 50 minutes). I am not sure though, but this is what I've heard from many.

Did you not get the IED waiver pdf as well in the 'grant notification' email? Like the one being discussed here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-initial-entry-date-waiver.html#post12875626*


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Calling from overseas is not an option anymore, or if there is one, I've heard it takes a long time for someone to answer the phone (an automated message apparently plays for about 50 minutes). I am not sure though, but this is what I've heard from many.
> 
> Did you not get the IED waiver pdf as well in the 'grant notification' email? Like the one being discussed here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-initial-entry-date-waiver.html#post12875626*


Thanks for the info.

No, I have not received any waiver for IED along with the grant.
I got grant on Friday. Not sure if I will get something on Monday.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashrathore said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> No, I have not received any waiver for IED along with the grant.
> I got grant on Friday. Not sure if I will get something on Monday.
> Hoping for the best.


You won't get anything more now unless you ask for it. I suggest you email them about your circumstances, request them for the waiver and hope for the best. Have plan B also in place in case if you do not receive any reply. Book with an airlines who have a good (if not full) refund policy.


----------

